# Help!



## lex (Jun 13, 2011)

I just found a mantid on Sunday out on my back porch, so I built him a little house. When I got him, he his back leg foot missing. Then yesterday he had eaten down to his knee, and now today he just has the first little stump left!

(I actually think he is a she, because it has six abdomen segments and a plump abdomen. Its wings don't extend over to the end of its abdomen, they only come about half way.)

I gave it a house fly on Sunday, but it just kept avoiding it, so now (Tuesday) I have taken the fly out cos it's still not interested.

It also did a gross black poo yesterday and now its tummy is getting darker and a bit skinnier. I think it's a fasle garden mantid, or maybe a garden mantid. Its green, has green eyes, little yellow stripes down the side of its abdomen. It also has two black spots on the inside of its arms.

I'm in Australia (more specifically Victoria) and it's winter here, so does that mean its just getting old and about to die?

Also should I salt wash it to stop it eating the rest of its leg and possibly even other appendages?

Any insight would be very much appreciated.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 13, 2011)

Probably old age, due to the season. The winter usually finishes what's "left" off from the summer/fall season.


----------



## lex (Jun 13, 2011)

I thought so, but I was hoping not. This is only the second mantid I have had, so I really wanted to spend a bit more time with it. I probably wont be able to find another for ages too, it's so hard to find then where I am.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 13, 2011)

Try to keep her alive. She may have an ooth left.


----------



## lex (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope so, it would be really exciting if it did. Should I just keep spraying her and trying to feed her?

Also do you think I should salt bath her to stop her leg chomping?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 13, 2011)

There is probably nothing you can do about the leg. But continue to try to feed and maybe offer water/honey from a q-tip if not taking insects.


----------



## lex (Jun 13, 2011)

I might give that a go then. Also what's a q-tip?


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 13, 2011)

lex said:


> I might give that a go then. Also what's a q-tip?


A q-tip is small stick with cotton at each end. They are normally used for cleaning out the ears.


----------



## lex (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, I call them cotton buds. Lol I feel a bit silly


----------



## kmsgameboy (Jun 23, 2011)

lex said:


> Oh, I call them cotton buds. Lol I feel a bit silly


 Q-tip is a brand name of cotton swabs here in the US. They may not have that brand there so no need to feel silly.


----------

